
Children scale 800-meter cliff on way to school - gscott
http://www.ecns.cn/2016/05-26/211981.shtml
======
sverige
The last sentence is depressing: "...the government is considering attracting
investors to turn the ethnic culture and picturesque scenery in the mountains
into a tourist attraction."

